# 2012 F-150 Ann Arbor



## mattinmich (Oct 7, 2016)

New here, folks.

I have a Black, 4 door crew cab F-150 with the 5.0L V8. I know it's not the most economical vehicle when it comes to fuel mileage. However, that's my truck and it is what it is. I signed up for Uber and am planning on driving in Ann Arbor as a secondary income evenings and weekends. Can I reasonably expect to make any money doing this?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mattinmich said:


> New here, folks.
> 
> I have a Black, 4 door crew cab F-150 with the 5.0L V8. I know it's not the most economical vehicle when it comes to fuel mileage. However, that's my truck and it is what it is. I signed up for Uber and am planning on driving in Ann Arbor as a secondary income evenings and weekends. Can I reasonably expect to make any money doing this?


The gas station & mechanic will !


----------



## mattinmich (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks! I'll take that as a "There ain't no way in hell you're going to make a dime."


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You can make money if you only work during surge but base rates aren't going to net you anything with the cost of gas and maintaining your truck


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

It will be difficult to make money with a larger vehicle that size without relying on surge (2.0X >). Not impossible but borderline illogical for the money earned after expenses.

If it makes you feel any better though, there's someone in my area who does UberX in a 2009-2014 F-150 Raptor...for some reason.


----------



## MaxJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

EX_ said:


> If it makes you feel any better though, there's someone in my area who does UberX in a 2009-2014 F-150 Raptor...for some reason.


Simply make no financial sense... perhaps it's another form of hobby for Raptor owner!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

MaxJoy said:


> Simply make no financial sense... perhaps it's another form of hobby for Raptor owner!


I immediately said the same thing to myself, although I still see him/her on the road occasionally and you can't miss this truck because it has aftermarket headlights, black-out windows, and the lit-up Uber sign glowing like a beacon.

You'd think they take the Raptor out and jump some dirt mounds or thrash around an open field, but there wasn't a speck of mud on the tires last time I seen it.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You sir, are a very charitable person.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

On game days you'll probably make money.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

mattinmich said:


> Thanks! I'll take that as a "There ain't no way in hell you're going to make a dime."


Ann Arbor is primarily going to be short trips, 3 miles or less. Drive as fast as you can between runs and go for volume. When school is out, it is nearly a ghost town, so you hope and pray for airports and UMHS / St Joe Ypsi runs.


----------



## eddie g (Jun 11, 2016)

Money can be made using your truck. I've been doing it for a year now in Chicago, in my 2013 F150 5.0 Super Cab. Now I'm not saying you're going to make as much as the guys in more fuel efficient cars are. You can make money, you just have to be out there in the surge and special events (ball games, concerts, festivals, and storms). I can't tell you how many compliments or how many times I've heard,"I've never been in a pickup before". I've gotten some real good tips to.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I take it that's not a third row vehicle?

Yeah....surge only dude.

And not even because MPG, but because 2012.

Way too new for Fuber unless you've got >150k on odometer


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

eddie g said:


> Money can be made using your truck. I've been doing it for a year now in Chicago, in my 2013 F150 5.0 Super Cab. Now I'm not saying you're going to make as much as the guys in more fuel efficient cars are. You can make money, you just have to be out there in the surge and special events (ball games, concerts, festivals, and storms). I can't tell you how many compliments or how many times I've heard,"I've never been in a pickup before". I've gotten some real good tips to.


I switched from my wife's Kia to my 2011 Supercrew Lariat. I have gotten a lot of compliments from people that didn't realize trucks were more than work vehicles.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> I switched from my wife's Kia to my 2011 Supercrew Lariat. I have gotten a lot of compliments from people that didn't realize trucks were more than work vehicles.


Lariat interior is SWEEET. One of my cars is a recent model all-options bimmer, and I still find Lariat interiors droolworthy

Hey on that topic, you wouldn't just magically happen to know if the bolt patterns for Lariat seats match same generation Expedition (column shifter, no problem there)???

Been considering trying to drop in a Lariat interior I found at a salvage yard but Internet has NO info on fitment...


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Lariat interior is SWEEET. One of my cars is a recent model all-options bimmer, and I still find Lariat interiors droolworthy
> 
> Hey on that topic, you wouldn't just magically happen to know if the bolt patterns for Lariat seats match same generation Expedition (column shifter, no problem there)???
> 
> Been considering trying to drop in a Lariat interior I found at a salvage yard but Internet has NO info on fitment...


Not sure if the seats are interchangeable. It might help to see if you can find an online service manual for both models.

I do like the interior, its pretty nice for a truck. Heated and cooled seats, some wood grain (which I could do without) and a nice center console (which I prefer over a bench seat.)


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Like everyone else has said, surge ONLY/$2.00/mile (which I try to do anyway).

Last weekend when waiting for a pax I hear, "Wait is your Uber a _truck?!"_ lol


----------

